# como puedo saber el valor de este diodo ?



## ivans69 (Mar 15, 2008)

al tratar de quitar el diodo para poder comprar el repuesto este se rompio y no pude saber la numeracion, mi pregunta es como puedo saber el valor, aqui les dejo una foto de la placa para que vean donde estaba tal diodo.
les agradesco su ayuda.


----------



## farzy (Mar 15, 2008)

¿que aparato es? ¿tv o que rayos es? lo que alcanzo a ver es que es una fuente conmutada.

trata de indicar marca y modelo de dicho aparato porque andar a las adivinanzas no lleva a nada bueno.

lo unico seguro es que se trata de un diodo zener ahora hay que saber de que voltaje.


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 15, 2008)

si es una television marca emerson modelo ewc09d5


----------



## Gabf (Mar 16, 2008)

Hago una pregunta a los que mas saben... 

No se podria poner un diodo comun en el lugar de el zener ese, luego probar en varios estados de el televisor, medir los voltajes del diodo comun, y deducir que ruptura necesita el zener? 

Saludos Gabf


----------



## farzy (Mar 16, 2008)

ivan69 necesito saber que numero de diodo tiene en el pcb ya que no alcanzo a notarlo, ya tengo el diagrama ahora solo falta saber el numero marcado en la tarjeta.

dime si es  D1626 o D1526.


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 16, 2008)

es el D1620


----------



## farzy (Mar 16, 2008)

ahora si    aqui tienes el valor de este diodo:

MTZJT-776.8B
Diodo zener 6.8V 5MA DO-34 TB

datasheet:

http://www.rohm.com/products/databook/di/pdf/mtzj6.8b.pdf

Technical/Catalog Information	MTZJT-776.8B

Mounting Type:	Through Hole
Package Name:	DO-34
Voltage:6.490 V [Min]
Voltage:6.830 V [Max]
Voltage:6.800 V [Typ]
Test Current:5.0 mA [Nom]
Power Dissipation:500.000 mW [Max]
Impedance - Resistance:20.0 Ohms [Max]
Reverse Leakage Current:2.00 µA @ 3.5 V
Operating Temperature:175 °C [Max]
Packaging Tape & Box (Ammo Pack)
Has Digi-Reel	Not TR
Lead Free Status:Lead Free
RoHS Status:RoHS Compliant
Other Names :MTZJT 776 8B o MTZJT7768B


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok gracias mañana ire a conseguir el diodo, oye y le movi un poco al preset como podre ajustarlo otra vez y a cuantos ohms, es que la  verdad de televisiones yo casi no se mi especialidad son los amplificador


----------

